# My book so far...



## BlackCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

Im gonna make a chapter, be it 1 or 2, describing Wanderers. Theyere basically a mix between Elves, Men, and dwarves, and they live in a secluded island in the middle of all of Descen, with Wizards, and beasts. Wizards and beasts, are the 2 beings that all islands are blesed with. Wizards coming from the uttermost North. Well, here it is:

Chapter 1
History of Monadar and Its realms



Monadar, Central province of Descen, was long at peace, and prosperity. All of the strongest, weakest, wisest, slower, swifter, and clumsier Wanderers lived in harmony with one another, under the sun, moon, stars, and cloud of the world. In the far north of Monadar, a heaven, named Listera, was protected by mountains higher than any dragon’s wings would take, and was made home by the spirits of a select few that have deceased. The wisest, fastest, and strongest of all called it their home. In the Northern corner of this realm, grew a great hill, were the Tower of Governing was fashioned. The tower was of a great mahogany and plated in gold. The arms on the peak stretched out as if they were alive, and any mortal who was blessed enough to lay eyes upon it would fall into a world of confusion, and horror. A throne there was. Neither gold, nor silver, nor any precious metal that miners could delve and lay hands on. Unbreakable, but changeable. Upon it sat Tisrael. Lord of all. Fairer and swifter than elves, nobler than men, stronger than dwarves, faster than beasts, and wiser than Wizards. 
Listera was completely surrounded on its southern side with a high mountain range, which was not scaleable by any, Not even by the most athletic of elves, nor the most skilled wings-man of the eagles. Entrance, was only admitted by a door, in the southern wall. This door was strong, and would never be destroyed, until the foundation of the mountain was torn down, and even then, the great wall would most likely still be standing. It was set in the Tower of the Keen Eye, renamed the Tower of Watch, and this Tower was wide enough for 500 to walk abreast. A key opened this door. Magic, machinery, and gold was put into the key, and held now by Tisrael, on top of Stirch Mountain in the north. The mountains were of beautiful stone, stronger, and lighter than any other in all of Descen, save one wich is told in another tale... 
But alas, when time had come, the holy one looked out into the ocean below his hill, and saw stirring, and darkness. Panic, he did not. For he was convinced he was the strongest power in all of Descen, and had no fear in his proud heart. An army of black rose from the ocean and swarmed all through great Listera. Tisrael knew there was nothing he could now do in order to protect himself and hid in fear atop Stirch Mountain for four and twenty years. By this time, all of golden Listera had become black, and other colors not ever seen. Not even the litchis of Monadar had lairs so dark. As Tisrael looked in horror down into the black, they heard a loud and ugly horn. “All hail Skorne,” cried the herald of the leader “wielder of death itself, in all of his un-holy glory.” Then, forth stepped a tall, dark figure, cloaked in black, with two red eyes, deeper than the pits of Khar-Zahm, the once great realm beneath the Tower of the Mountain. Slowly, Skorne ascended the mountain, and Tisrael drew his weapon and stood, proud and tall. Skorne laughed at him in his own, horrific tongue, and continued his ascent. When he had reached the peak, he saw the king prepared to fight to the death. Skorne threw back his cloak. Fire burst out of him, and he drew his black sword cloaked in fire. He stared into his opponent’s face and was almost mocking him. For he was too great and terrible for him to face. Skorne threw the first swing of his sword, and battle raged. During this time, the creatures that had come with him had begun to destroy the forest of Listera. This battle waged between the two forces for one thousand years, then, on the very one thousandth year of the struggle, Skorne took up his black staff, and drove it into the ground, splitting the mountain in two. Being on the southern end of the mountain, Skorne quickly leaped off of the mountain before it came tumbling onto him. But the King was not so fortunate. His half of the mountain fell into the sea below, and with it, Tisrael. He was devoured by the blackness, and was now in the world of darkness.
In central Monadar, wizards lived, and were more prosperous than any race. For it was their ability to conjure many devices, that could be used in trade, and no cost was needed. A great telescope was crafted by engineers, and could see onto the stars, and could count the number of rocks on the moon or even the number of hairs on an imp across the land, even if he was submerged in his filthy bog. With this the wizard astronomer, Phoma, direct descendent of Phomonin saw through the great mountain wall surrounding Listera, and saw something dangerous. Immediately the wizard turned to stone, for what he saw was even more perilous than that of the sight of the great hill. 

~All i have so far~ 

I still mean to do alot of editing to this, but this is what i have so far. like the LOTR is about rings of power, these books are around Towers. Like tower of the sky, tower of the mountain, tower of the sea... and stuff like that, and im gonna write more concerning the history of these towers some other time, and the wars fought to have control over them...

-I also am looking towards another name for Skorne

-Im also trying to figure out how im gonna have Tal, my main character, (wich i havent mentioned yet) be the person to unite all of the towers, and destroy skorne and his army once and for all... im thinking it might have to do with Tisraels crown being hurled from the tower of governing, (wich im thinking of a new name for that also) into the free worlds of Monadar, and it lands in Tal's hands er somthin, and it is now his fate to regain his land... iduno... ideas ideas...

-and i also mean to put in somewere about the battle fought between Skorne and the people of Listera, cuz Tisrael isnt the only one there ya know...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 21, 2003)

haha... i guess it must be pretty bad if no ones said anything for a while...


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 24, 2003)

Its a good story...youve got good ideas ....of course you need more of a back round and maybe you need to give us some actual events.....im keen to see it progess further on


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah, ive got a ton of ideas in my head, and im in the progress of figuring out how im gonna put it all together though... but thanks for the compliment


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 25, 2003)

Well I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 26, 2003)

It's hard to say at this point... It was a little confusing... but perhaps it could be stretched out in order to explain it... not make the history go so fast... I don't know.


----------

